# aş vrea să stau la pieptul tău



## Tunic23

as vrea sa stau la pieptul tau

Hi all , I want to know what this phrase means , I started learn Romanian and my Romanian friend told me this , thanks for translation 

Moderation note:
Please include your question both in the title and the post itself.  Thread titles may be edited for redefining the scope of the thread, correcting typos and other reasons to make the thread more searchable and poster-friendly.  It is, therefore, important for the original question to remain unchanged in the main body of the post.


----------



## Trisia

Word-by-word translation: I wish I could stay (meaning "cuddle") in/at your bosom.

Or, at least I think that's what your friend meant. I simply can't think of a more proper English way to translate this sentence (brain freeze), but there are many more Romanians out there, willing and able to help  

Basically, she/he's saying they want to cuddle next to your heart.


----------



## david_carmen

Trisia's translation is adequate to the Romanian expression.
I have nothing to add. 

[...]


----------



## happiness

Hi,

I would also say "I wish I could stay close to your heart".

Pa.


----------

